# elinizle koymuş gibi



## SEA91

Hi!
Can someone translate this sentence into English please?

İsimsiz bir pusulayla yola çıktınız....
ve elinizle koymuş gibi bunları buldunuz, doğru mu?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

SEA91 said:


> Hi!
> Can someone translate this sentence into English please?
> 
> İsimsiz bir pusulayla yola çıktınız....
> ve elinizle koymuş gibi bunları buldunuz, doğru mu?


You began your journey on a non-titular /nameless compass and found them as if you put them in where they were  ? Right ?


----------



## SEA91

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> You began your journey on a non-titular /nameless compass and found them as if you put them in where they were  ? Right ?



Okay, now I understand this sentence.
Thanks!


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

SEA91 said:


> Okay, now I understand this sentence.
> Thanks!



Yes. Please wait for other replies as well.


----------



## potentia agendi

SEA91 said:


> Hi!
> Can someone translate this sentence into English please?
> 
> İsimsiz bir pusulayla yola çıktınız....
> ve elinizle koymuş gibi bunları buldunuz, doğru mu?





RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> You began your journey on a non-titular /nameless compass and found them as if you put them in where they were ? Right ?



To prevent any misunderstandings, in Turkish "pusula" has two different meanings. One is compass (a navigational instrument) and the other is billet (a short personal letter). I think, in your sentence "pusula" means "billet" and its being nameless indicates that it is unknown who wrote it. Otherwise it would not make sense as you don't expect a name on a navigational instrument. Therefore this sentence implies that although the actor had a little clue, he/she found them easily.


----------



## SEA91

Yes, I thought so, that it should mean a "note". Thanks!


----------

